# Lume Audio???



## Ultimateherts

I just noticed the brand Lume audio. Is it good or bad?

Lume Audio LMD 5 68 5 Channel Amplifier Component Speaker Tweeter Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## JoeHemi57

I saw that also, power specs aren't bad but would probably go with something else for that much money. If it was $100 less i'd try it out


----------



## hurrication

That's the guy who I buy all of my soft parts from. He sells ARC and used to sell a lot of Rainbow stuff. I've never seen him sell cheap junk so the amp probably could be a player.


----------



## slowride

It kind of resembles the Polk or Hertz 5 channel. I could be wrong though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Demi6ix28

Arc audio makes these amp for the European market.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

why did you respond to a 13 year old post?


----------



## Demi6ix28

Lou Frasier2 said:


> why did you respond to a 13 year old post?


Why did you respond? Lol


----------

